
How Facebook Really Stacks Up Against Pre-IPO Google - minecraftman
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/facebook-pre-ipo-google/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
mailarchis
It will be more interesting if we can get data on when monetization began for
both google and facebook and how they compare since then

